# Is there still hope for 1y/o gsd ears to go up?



## BASHASM (Oct 18, 2012)

one of my gsd pup ear is still down.. is there still hope that it will go up?.. do i need to add more calcium in his diet like i have been reading here in some forums?.. or do i just do the glue trick or something.. pls help.. thanks ^___^


----------



## Duke Munson (Nov 3, 2012)

Oiur GSD was about 13.months when his ears finally stood up. I'm a firm believer.it's the chewing that builds.muscles and gets the ears to stand,does your dog have a lot of things to chew? Bones? We used inserts and fabric glue for about 5 months. It finally worked and you would never have known that his ears didn't always stand up.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Basically, no. There's only the extremely rare dog that will still have the ears go up at that age and only after a long period of help from an early age. No amount of chewing or calcium will make any difference now. Learn to love him the way he is.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

My pup will be 8 months old November 15 and her ears are not up. Getting absolutely no help from my breeder either..I would not return her in a million years anyway but for what I paid I should at least hope for a little support from him... Next time around I will go for another rescue


----------



## tsfarling (Oct 13, 2012)

Why is it such a big deal if their ears don't go up? Is it in case you want to show them?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Not only in case I want to show her but I paid for show quality. By the terms of the contract I could return her but wouldn't do that in a million years. Floppy ears in shepherds also make them more prone to ear infections. In addition she has an overbite that my vet doubts can correct itself by time she is full grown.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend of mine was able to get a one year old GSD's ears up at the age of one year by being persistent with gluing and giving the dog lots of things to chew on.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

After two and a half months of forms, with no luck, my trainer now taped them for me. She is 1 week shy of eight months old , but will keep them taped as long as I have to until she is a year old. Only cause the tape seems not to be bothering her at all.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Very rarely will they go up that late, but it does happen. Years ago I had a male that was a little over a year old when his one ear finally went up, however it was always lazy. It tipped when he ran but stood straight up the rest of the time. 
And I can understand - even from a pet point of view - that gsds should have pricked ears. It doesn't affect the dog, but they just don't look the same with floppy ears.


----------

